# Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer



## Wollebre (9. Juli 2015)

Als letztes europäisches Land hat Dänemark sehr strenge Gesetze zum Führen und Transport von Messer erlassen.

Deutschland, aber auch andere europäische Länder haben teilweise sehr strenge Gesetze in ihre Waffengesetze aufgenommen.

Schnell kann man bei Nichtbeachtung juristischen Ärger bekommen. Darum sollte sich jeder im eigenen Interesse über die Gesetze informieren:

www.wieland-verlag.com/sites/default/files/bildmaterial/messerrecht_neu_0.pdf

www.wieland-verlag.com/sites/default/files/downloads/messer-recht_eu_2013.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Danke Dir, gute Infos.
Ich tacker das mal oben fest.


----------



## bacalo (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Klasse!
 Danke für die links:m.

 Greets
 Peter


----------



## KarlK (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Für Deutschland lässt sich das eigentlich vereinfacht folgendermaßen zusammenfassen:

*ERLAUBT:*

Feststehende Messer;

 bis 12cm Klingenlänge, einseitig geschliffen also kein Dolch:

Besitz & führen ohne speziellen Grund legal, Ausnahme öffentliche Veranstaltungen und sonstige Versammlungen in den explizit ein Verbot von Messern bekannt ist.



Klappmesser:

Zweihändig zu öffnende Messer (kein Butterfly, kein Automatik, keine Daumenrampe etc..) Besitz & führen problemlos machbar, eine explizite Größenbeschränkung (max 12cm.) wie bei den feststehenden Messern gibt es _NICHT_.
Folgerichtig wäre auch das führen eines Opinel-13 mit einer Klingenlänge von 23cm und einer Gesamtlänge von 50cm problemlos möglich.

Auch hier gilt die Ausnahme von Orten an denen explizit ein Messerverbot ausgesprochen wurde, so z.B. Demos. --> Öffentliche Veranstaltungen.


Generell verboten:

Balisongs/Butterfly's (außer Trainer), Dolche/beidseitig geschliffene Messer jeder Art, Faustmesser, Fallmesser

Eventuell verboten falls kein anerkannter Zweck ersichtlich:

- Automatikmesser mit einer Klingenlänge von unter  8,5cm ansonsten generelles Führungsverbot (Stiletto)
- Faustmesser (mit spez. Jagderlaubnis erlaubt, ansonsten verboten)
- Einhändig zu öffnende Klappmesser jeder Art ohne beidseitigen Schliff erlaubt sofern: 1) Anerkannter Zweck ersichtlich (Angeln) und 2) bis zum Austragungsort der zweckgebundenen Handlung, nicht direkt zugriffsbereit und in einem geschlossenem Behältnis transportiert.


Leselektüre zum Ausdrucken & bei sich führen für nicht ganz helle Beamte :


http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/waffg_2002/gesamt.pdf (ab Seite 27 interessant)
http://www.radiobremen.de/wissen/themen/polizeimesser100.pdf
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42a.html




#h


----------



## jkc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



KarlK schrieb:


> ...
> Klappmesser:
> 
> ...
> Folgerichtig wäre auch das führen eines Opinel-13 mit einer Klingenlänge von 23cm und einer Gesamtlänge von 50cm problemlos möglich.



Ja, wäre es? Hat doch einen Feststellmechanismus?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Gut, die genaue Formulierung im§42 WaffG ist

"Messer mit einhändig feststellbarer Klinge oder feststehende Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12 cm"
also vermutlich erlaubt.


Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Da stellt sich mir eine Frage: Was ist mit Macheten? Sind das Messer oder Werkzeuge?


----------



## -Ole- (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Ok danke für die Info #6
Wie ist das jetzt mit einem Filitiermesser?
Das ist ja einseitig geschliffen, feststehend aber meist doch länger als 12cm. (Meins zumindest)
Darf ich das trotzdem mitführen weil ich erklären kann zu welchem Zweck ich das benötige?

Danke #h


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Da sind aber ein paar Fehler uns Unsicherheiten in Deiner Ausführung@ KarlK

Mit Daumenrampe meinst Du  Sicher einen Flipper- Kahns wichtiger Unterschied.

Woher weißt Du, daß Angeln ein mit Rechtssicherheit anerkannter sozialadäquater Grund ist??? Butterflys und Faustmesser sind im Gegensatz zu Dolchen und beidseitig geschliffenen Metern geächtete Gegenstände und somit nicht in der selben Klasse aufzuführen...

Zu mehr Punkten kann ich jetzt aus Zeitmangel nicht schreiben aber ich denke das zeigt schon: Soooooo einfach läßt sich das Waffenrecht in Bezug auf Messer in Deutschland nicht zusammenfassen zumal wenn man sich damit mal richtig auseinandersetzt man schnell merkt, daß gerade als Angler eine ziemlich unbefriedigende Rechtsunssicherheit bleibt...


----------



## Polarfuchs (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



-Ole- schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Info #6
> Wie ist das jetzt mit einem Filitiermesser?
> Das ist ja einseitig geschliffen, feststehend aber meist doch länger als 12cm. (Meins zumindest)
> Darf ich das trotzdem mitführen weil ich erklären kann zu welchem Zweck ich das benötige?
> ...



Genau DA fängt es schon an....
MIT SICHERHEIT!!!!!! kann Dir das keiner Sagen!!!!!!


----------



## chris1974 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Weil es auch soviel anerkannte Gründe gibt ein Filiermesser ständig am Mann zu tragen. Sry, aber langsam wird es zu einer rein theoretischen Schlupflochsucherein und Paragrafenverdrehung.

Wer beim Angeln ein Klappmesser oder Filiermesser am Mann hat, der nutzt es für einen anerkannten Zweck (gleiches gilt für Jäger). Es gibt auch keinen Grund eine Machete rumzutragen; erst recht nicht um Angelplätze frei zu hauen, sonst nimmt das irgendwann Ausmaße wie in Italien an, wo mit Fichtenmopeds ausgerückt wurde weil ein Baum beim Auswerfen gestört hat.


----------



## KarlK (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

@jkc:

Das Opinel 13 trug mein Bruder mal als Probe (nachdem er sich bei nem Anwalt abgesichert hatte) an einer Polizeiwache spazieren, am Gurt an der Kordel hängend und wurde auch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten angehalten und kontrolliert, wurde sicherlich 25min lang rumgeredet und gelesen, und letzlich ziehen gelassen mit den Worten ob so ein Klappmesser zu führen nun wirklich nötig sei.

Das geschah in NRW vor Rund vier Jahren, also nach der letzten Gesetzesänderung.

@-Ole-

Filitiermesser, klingt zwar erst interessant allerdings gestaltet sich das ganze dann doch recht simpel.

Filitiermesser ü 12cm -> Führen NEIN! 
Transport im verschlossenem Behältnis zum Austragungsort des berechtigten Interesses/Zwecks (siehe 42a (3) ... Sport also Angeln) JA.

Genaueres zum "verschlossenem Behältnis": http://messer-werkzeuge.de/initiative/pages/rechtslage-waffengesetz-und-messer.php#s4

Im Zweifel gibts dann auch noch Filitiermesser die nur eine Klingenlänge von 12cm haben, diese dürftest du dann am Gurt führen und in den Supermarkt shoppen gehen, sofern du auch den Weg dorthin nicht  durch eine "öffentliche Veranstaltung" müsstest, wobei auch hier das Hausrecht drüber stehen würde, solltest du also mit deinem am Gurt hängenden Filitiermesser die anderen Kunden verschrecken, darf dich der Filialleiter des Hauses verweisen 

http://www.messerspezialist.de/roselli-messer/roselli-fisch-filetiermesser-klein-flexibel.html


@Polarfuchs

In der Tat hab ich da fälschlicherweise von  Daumenrampe gesprochen obwohl ich in der Tat aber den Klingenheber meinte, allerdings macht das keinen großen Unterschied, da jeder Mechanismus  der einhändiges öffnen und feststellen erlaubt in den selben Pott fällt, sei es Spyderhole, Flipper oder Daumenpin.

Ausnahme: Friction-Folder. Diese  werden meist per Flipper einhändig geöffnet allerdings nicht arretiert, sind also gleichgesetzt mit Rasiermessern und unterliegen keiner Längenbeschränkung (siehe Klappmesser generell) sowie eines Führungsverbotes.

Auch hast du recht das einige der aufgezählten Messertypen noch mal anders  gewertet werden, so zB das Balisong/Butterfly  & das Faustmesser das einem generell verbotener Gegenstand ist, der nicht besessen werden darf, sodass sich die frage nach den anderen Sachen erübrigt.
War mir zwar bewusst, hatte ich allerdings nicht erwähnt.

Wobei auch hier: Faustmesser -> Ausnahme: "Nach § 40 Abs. 3 WaffG dürfen Inhaber einer jagdrechtlichen Erlaubnis und Angehörige von Leder oder Pelz verarbeitenden Berufen abweichend von § 2 Abs. 3 WaffG Umgang mit Faustmessern nach Anlage 2, Abschnitt 1, Nr. 1.4.2 haben, sofern sie diese Messer zur Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit benötigen."


Grüße


----------



## Ulli3D (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Wer sich noch näher mit Messern in D auseinandersetzen will, dem empfehle ich noch die Seite BKA
Dort findet man rechtlich eBeurteiungen auch zu den skurilsten Messern.

D ist m. E. jedoch noch recht unkompliziert, was Messer angeht, wer nach Dänemark fährt, der befindet sich mit seinem Messer schnell in der Gesellschaft von Kriminellen im Knast.  
#q


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

[edit by Admin: keine allgemeine Politik]

Aber ich darf mein Filetiermesser nicht zum Wasser transportieren.

Ich hab auch weiterhin mein Filetiermesser mit einer Klinge über 12cm dabei. 

Was würde denn schlimmstenfalls als Strafe auf einen zu kommen?

Ich meine, so glimpflich wie bei Mord und Vergewaltigung kommt man als unbescholtener Bürger sicherlich nicht davon, aber wie schlimm wirds wirklich?

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...pf-des-vaters-um-gerechtigkeit-a-1048901.html

http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/-20-...bewaehrungsstrafe-davon,5067140,11270944.html


----------



## KarlK (20. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Um natuerlich darfst du auch weiterhin dein Filetiermesser mit zum angeln nehmen, nur muss es ein geschlossenes Behältnis sein, da reicht schon das abschließbare Handschuhfach.

Klar sind einige Gesetze bescheuert, aber es ist nun man so.
Warum sonst verbietet man butterflies mit ihren einzigartigen Öffnungsmechanismus der super fürs angeln wäre und unempfindlich gegenüber Dreck und den ganzen anderen Mist, aber meist mindestens genauso gefährliche feststehende Messer nicht?
Da haben sich einige in Berlin halt mal gesagt,  so dieser Messertypus fällt besonders oft in Straftaten auf allso ist er böse und gehört verboten. 

Das Banden derartige Messer meist nutzen weil sie meist von mindere Qualität und spottbilig sind, denkt sich dabei keiner, dass sind halt typische Politidioten um es mal recht drastisch zu sagen, die von der Materie über die sie entscheiden sollen, keinerlei Sachverstand haben.

Also wenn mir jemand mit nen Butterfly entgegen kommen würde, würde ich das nicht ganz so kritisch sehen, wie wenn jemand mit nem Mora auf mich zugelaufen käme, weil ich weiß wie rattenscharf die letzteren Teile sind. 

Aber so sind die Gesetze nun mal,  ich könnte mir nen klappbaren Messer mit einer Gesamtlänge (aufgeklappt) von 2m rumlaufen, aber lass dich mal mit nem Schwert blicken, da kriegst du eine dran die sich gewaschen hat.

Sinn und Unsinn liegt halt sehr nah beieinander :vik:


----------



## -Ole- (21. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Alles klar danke euch :m
Mehr wollt ich nicht wissen.
Das ich mein Filitiermesser jetzt nicht spazieren trage war mir schon klar... Ist immer im Angelkoffer und wird auch nur zum Angeln mitgenommen.


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



KarlK schrieb:


> Um natuerlich darfst du auch weiterhin dein Filetiermesser mit zum angeln nehmen, nur muss es ein geschlossenes Behältnis sein, da reicht schon das abschließbare Handschuhfach.
> 
> Klar sind einige Gesetze bescheuert, aber es ist nun man so.
> Warum sonst verbietet man butterflies mit ihren einzigartigen Öffnungsmechanismus der super fürs angeln wäre und unempfindlich gegenüber Dreck und den ganzen anderen Mist, aber meist mindestens genauso gefährliche feststehende Messer nicht?
> ...



Das wurde uns beim LV- Messerseminar anders erzählt.

Ein Filetiermesser ist kein Angelmesser. 
Es ist zum Filetieren und gehört in keinem Angelkoffer ans Gewässer.


----------



## KarlK (21. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

@Sharpo

Hmm den verstehe ich jetzt nicht, muss man anwesend gewesen sein um den Witz(ist doch einer?) zu verstehen? 

Rein rechtlich zumindest  gibt es zumindest keine ganz feinen Unterscheidungen welche Messerart für welches "berechtigtes Interesse" geeignet ist und welche nicht, zumindest solang wie sie nicht unter einer der anderen verbotenen Kategorien fällt.


@-Ole-

Solange der Angelkoffer abschließbar ist oder bis zum Gewässer anderweitig (nicht zugriffsbereit) verstaut ist, sollte alles tutti sein 


Grüße


----------



## Sharpo (21. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



KarlK schrieb:


> @Sharpo
> 
> Hmm den verstehe ich jetzt nicht, muss man anwesend gewesen sein um den Witz(ist doch einer?) zu verstehen?
> 
> ...




Nein, kein Witz.

|supergri


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



KarlK schrieb:


> ...., da jeder Mechanismus  der einhändiges öffnen und feststellen erlaubt in den selben Pott fällt, sei es Spyderhole, Flipper oder Daumenpin.
> 
> Ausnahme: Friction-Folder. Diese  werden meist per Flipper einhändig geöffnet allerdings nicht arretiert, sind also gleichgesetzt mit Rasiermessern und unterliegen keiner Längenbeschränkung (siehe Klappmesser generell) sowie eines Führungsverbotes.



Ebenso wie Slipjoints (im Prinzip ein Friction Folder). 
Um dem ganzen hin und her aus dem Weg zu gehen habe ich im Auto und unterwegs nur Einhand Slipjoints dabei und bin somit auf der "gesetzestruen" Seite.

Zu deinem Opinel Experiment, das kann ganz schnell in die Hose gehen da es in gut gängigem Zustand durchaus als Einhandmesser gewertet werden kann. Meine kleineren Opinel sind auch durchweg einhandbedienbar. Kann im Zweifel nach hinten losgehen, zur Einstufung als Einhandmesser müssen nicht zwangsläufig die gängigen Bedienelemente existieren.


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Also ein verschlossenes Opinel in der Größe und mit der Federspannung zu öffnen ist eher unwahrscheinlich, aber generell hast du recht, das Gewicht einer solchen Klinge dürfte man sicherlich aufschwingen können.
Dann wiederum kann man so ziemlich jedes Messer mit Fingerspitzengefühl einhändig öffnen, selbst ein Standard-Vic hab ich schon einhändig geöffnet bekommen, es ist und bleibt ein schwachsinniges Gesetz, oder warum ist nun ein einhändig zu öffnendes Messer gefährlicher als ein feststehendes?



Aber was will man machen


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Nicht jedes Messer, das mit einer Hand geöffnet werden kann, ist ein Einhandmesser.
Zusätzlich muss die Klinge feststellbar sein.

An und für sich ist das deutsche Messerrecht sehr simpel. 
Es gibt verbotene Messer (mit Waffeneigenschaft), steht in Anlage 2 zum WaffG.
Es gibt erlaubte Messer mit Waffeneigenschaft, die unter den §42 a ("Trageverbot") fallen. 
Es gibt Messer, die keine Waffeneigenschaft vorweisen, aber auch unter das Trageverbot fallen.
Und es gibt Messer, die keine waffenrechtliche Relevanz vorweisen.


Und dann kann man sich noch folgendes merken:

"Verboten" bedeutet, dass der Besitz verboten ist. Ist strafbar.

"Waffe" i.s.d. WaffG dann, wenn das Messer seinem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt ist die Angriffs-/Abwehrfähigkeit von Menschen herabzusetzen oder zu beseitigen ODER explizit im WaffG genannt wird. 
Waffe ja? Dann ab 18 und einen Ausweis mit sich führen (kein Ausweis dabei, aber eine Waffe, kann teuer werden). 
Waffe ja? Dann "Trageverbot". Ausnahmen gibt es z.B. für die Berufsausübung und einen allgemein anerkannten Zweck, wie z.B. das Angeln. Wo und wann das Angeln anfängt, ob erst am Wasser oder schon auf dem Weg dahin, ist nicht genau definiert. Will man sicher sein, packt man das Messer, sofern es unter das Trageverbot fällt, erst am Wasser aus.

Waffe nein? Dann darf man es auch unter 18 besitzen und ggf. mit sich führen 

Unter das Trageverbot fallen eben Messer, die
- eine Waffe i.S.d WaffG sind, sowie
- Messer mit festehender, einseitig geschliffener Klinge > 12cm, ohne Waffeneigenschaft (ja, auch das 13cm Filetiermesser)
- Einhandmesser...und wie es im WaffG steht, sind es Messer, die mit einer Hand geöffnet werden können und feststellbar sind. 

Und bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen ist zu beachten, ob es ein Verbot für das Mitführen von Messer gibt oder nicht.
Das Mitführen von Waffen untersagt das WaffG. Aber nicht jedes Messer ist eine Waffe. Müsste man also nachlesen, ob es speziell für Messer ein Verbot gibt.
(Im Kölner Karneval sind z.B. Glasflaschen in bestimmten Stadtgebieten zu bestimmten Zeiten untersagt, bzw. das Mitführen.)


Es ist nicht verkehrt mal ins WaffG reinzulesen und sich ggf. die wichtigsten Sachen auszudrucken.
Habe ich auch gemacht, da ich oft mit der Bahn an den Rhein fahre und mein Messer da schon am Gürtel trage...weil ich es darf [emoji14].


Ist übers Handy getippt. Lese gleich am Pc nochmal drüber 
Edit:
Für den §42 a noch ein Auszug aus der Allgemeinen Verwaltungsvorschrift zum Waffengesetz:
_Zu § 42a: Verbot des Führens von Anscheinswaffen und
bestimmten tragbaren Gegenständen
42a.1 § 42a erweitert das Führensverbot für Anscheinswaffen.
Deren Transport ist nur noch in einem verschlossenen Behältnis
(z. B. in einer eingeschweißten Verpackung oder in einer
mit Schloss verriegelten Tasche) vom Erwerbsort zu oder
zwischen befriedetem Besitztum möglich. Auf diese Weise
sollen für den Transport von Anscheinswaffen hohe Hürden
aufgebaut werden. Inhaber von Anscheinswaffen sollen es wesentlich
schwerer haben, diese außerhalb des eigenen befriedeten
Besitztums zu benutzen. Die hohe Hürde für den Transport
von Anscheinswaffen ist ein Beitrag zu ihrer gesellschaftlichen
Ächtung.
42a.2 Zur Eindämmung von Gewalttaten mit Messern insbesondere
in Großstädten wird das Führen von Hieb- und Stoßwaffen
sowie bestimmter Messer verboten. Die in Absatz 1
Nummer 3 genannten Einhandmesser besonders in Gestalt von
zivilen Varianten sogenannter Kampfmesser haben bei vielen
gewaltbereiten Jugendlichen den Kultstatus des 2003 verbotenen
Butterflymessers übernommen. Auch größere feststehende
Messer haben an Deliktsrelevanz gewonnen. Da derartige
Messer jedoch auch nützliche Gebrauchsmesser sein
können, wird von ihrer pauschalen Einordnung als Waffe in
Anlage 1 des WaffG abgesehen. Die Absätze 2 und 3 regeln
die für den Alltag erforderlichen Ausnahmeregelungen, um
den sozial-adäquaten Gebrauch von Messern nicht durch das
Führensverbot zu beeinträchtigen.
42a.3 Liegt ein berechtigtes Interesse am Führen dieser Gegenstände
vor, ist der Bußgeldtatbestand nicht verwirklicht. So
wird sichergestellt, dass das Mitführen nützlicher Gebrauchsmesser
für sozial-adäquate Zwecke (z. B. Picknick, Bergsteigen,
Gartenpflege, Rettungswesen, Brauchtumspflege, Jagd
und Fischerei) auch weiterhin nicht beanstandet wird.

_Es ist halt schon von Vorteil zu wissen, ob das Messer, das man mit zum Angeln nimmt,
- eine Waffe ist und wenn ja, ob es eine erlaubte Waffe ist
- keine Waffe ist, aber möglicherweise unter den §42 a fällt.
Wenn ich z.B. glaube ich dürfte eine Machete (keine Waffe, weil eben nicht dem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt gegen den Menschen eingesetzt zu werden und nicht explizit im WaffG genannt), mit zum Angeln nehmen, kann das durchaus falsch sein und gegen den §42 a verstoßen und ein Bußgeld nach sich ziehen. Die Machete hat eine einseitig geschliffene Klinge > 12 cm und darf somit nur für einen "sozial-adäquaten Zweck" mitgeführt werden...Und darf ich am Wasser z.B. keine Pflanzen wegschlagen, habe ich auch keinen "sozial-adäquaten Zweck" mehr. Muss man vorsichtig sein.

Der Baseballschläger hingegen ist, auch wenn man es oft hört, keine Waffe und darf mitgeführt werden, wie es einem gefällt. Auch ohne Ball und Handschuh :-D.


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nein, kein Witz.
> 
> |supergri



Klingt aber trotzdem nach Spaßveranstaltung:q.


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Dieser Absatz gefällt mir am besten:

"...Waffe" i.s.d. WaffG dann, wenn das Messer seinem Wesen nach dazu  bestimmt ist die Angriffs-/Abwehrfähigkeit von Menschen herabzusetzen  oder zu beseitigen.."

Mal ganz ehrlich  mit welchem Messer ist das nicht Fall? 
Ein Messer war schon immer Werkzeug&Waffe zugleich, genauso der Hammer, der Besenstiel oder die Mistgabel, so simpel das Waffengesetz auch sein mag, so wenig sinnig ist es wenn man mal genauer drüber.
Und das eine Machete zwar rein theoretisch mit adäquaten Grund geführt werden darf, aber rein theoretisch nicht eine "Waffe" im Sinne des WaffG ist  in irgendeinerweiser Lustig, Ruanda '94 sag ich da mal zu, die anwesenden würden das mit dem herabsetzen der Angriffs/Abwehrfähigkeit sicherlich anders sehen.






Zum Bsp. des Baseball-Schlägers:

Theoretisch kannst du auch problemlos mit Pfeil&Bogen durch die Stadt laufen, selbst ohne richtigen Grund, ist ja nur ein Sportgerät (anders die Armbrust, die ist dann wieder eine Waffe)
Das selbe Spiel mit dem Schlagring, vollkommend verboten, aber der ähnlich gebaute HMS-Karabiner am Schlüsselbund -> vollkommen unbedenklich :q


Achja, unser doll logisches WaffG mal wieder:m


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Mit einer ganzen Reihe an Messern ist das nicht der Fall.
Mit Blick auf das WaffG fragt man nicht danach, was das Messer kann, sondern wofür es bestimmt ist.

Dass man mit einem 11,5cm Filetiermesser den gleichen Schaden anrichten kann wie mit einem Dolch wird vom WaffG eben nicht berücksichtigt. 
Das eine Messer ist waffenrechtlich irrelevant das andere zählt zu den Hieb- und Stichwaffen.


Sei lieber froh darüber,  sonst gäbe es noch mehr Restriktionen ;-).
Das WaffG ist streng genug. Mehr Logik würde nur dazu führen, dass man noch weniger darf.

Und ich persönlich kann mich nicht beklagen, ich kann und darf zum Angeln die Messer mitnehmen, die ich brauche. 
Meistens ist es ein 11,5cm "Jagdmesser" oder ein 11,5cm Filetiermesser oder ein 11cm Tauchermesser.
Manchmal auch ein 16cm Tauchermesser und für die Forellenpirsch durch den Bach auch gerne mal das handliche Einhandmesser.

Packst einfach die Messer, die unter den 42 a fallen, in deine Tasche bis du am Wasser bist. Wirst schon nicht zufällig an einen Polizisten geraten, der dich spontan und unverhältnismäßig durchsuchen will [emoji14].


----------



## KarlK (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Jo, lieber keine schlafenden Hunde wecken


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Die Novellierung des WaffG um das Rumspielen mit Einhandmessern zu unterbinden ist halt ein wenig über das eigentliche Ziel hinausgeschossen. 

Die Hausfrau, die sich ein großes Küchenmesser im Supermarkt kauft, das nicht eingeschweißt oder sonst irgendwie gegen einen Zugriff gesichert ist, verstößt eben gegen das WaffG.
Genau, wie der Wanderer, der seinen Apfel mit einem Einhandmesser schneidet (außer in Bayern, da sieht man das was lockerer mit dem sozial-adäquaten Zweck...ich finde es jetzt leider nicht mehr, aber vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass dass bayerische Innenministerium das einzige ist, das seine Polizei angewiesen hat jeden nachvollziehbaren Grund anzuerkennen).

Sinn und Unsinn sind nicht immer weit voneinander entfernt.

Tierabwehrsprays und Reizstoffsprühgeräte sind auch so ein verwirrendes Thema, wo man  nicht unbedingt direkt durchblickt. ( http://deutscheswaffenrecht.de/waffenstrafrecht/pfefferspray/ )


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Na wenn du schon dorthin verlinkst, dann bitte auch den Text:

http://deutscheswaffenrecht.de/waffenstrafrecht/einhandmesser/

Was mir auch sehr gut gefällt, auf der BKA Seite wird als Beispiel für ein feststehendes Einhandmesser das Modell von Aldi gezeigt, das es immer mal wieder für ein paar Euro dort gibt. Das man das nicht führen darf schreibt beim Lebensmittelriesen aber keiner drauf.

https://www.bka.de/nn_196106/DE/The...FragenFAQ/Waffenrecht/waffenrechtFrage03.html


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Da steht ja nicht mehr als sowieso schon in diesem Thread geschrieben wurde...nur noch mehr Empörung über das böse Waffengetz.

Schau dir mal den obersten Kommentar auf der Seite an ;-).


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Und wenn du den ersten Post kennst, weshalb postest du dann lang und breit nochmals das selbe?


----------



## Jose (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

ich danke für die info.

hatte demnnach was absolut verbotenes im haus.
(neben meinen tiefsten & freiesten gedanken.)


----------



## ronram (23. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Du hast mich nicht verstanden.

Ich habe nicht dasselbe gepostet.

(Aber ich möchte auch nichts verlinken, wo im ersten Kommentar steht, dass wir alle "sklawen" seien...)


----------



## KarlK (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Das mit dem Pfefferspray ist auch interessant, und ist eine dieser echt blöden Grauzonen.
Einerseits darfst du es eigentlich nur gegen wilde Tiere einsetzen und andererseits ist in einer Notwehrsituation jedes verhältnismäßige Mittel recht um schaden am eigenen Leib zu verhindern rechtens, ne typische Situation von Frag 10 Juristen, erhalte 12 Meinungen.

@Keine_Ahnung warum soll Aldi den Job übernehmen sich für dich über die gängigen Gesetze zu erkundigen?
Wenn man so anfängt dauert es nicht mehr lang bis wir Zustände wie in den USA haben, wo auf den Mikrowellen stehen muss das sie nicht zur Trocknung von Haustieren taugen :c#q

Und ein kleiner Seitenhieb hinterher: Wer (Taschen)-Messer bei Aldi/Kik kauft verdient es nicht besser einen dran zu kriegen, sowas kauft man entweder im Online-Fachhandel oder im Fachhandel vor Ort aber doch bitte nicht beim Discounter! 

Grüße


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



ronram schrieb:


> Die Novellierung des WaffG um das Rumspielen mit Einhandmessern zu unterbinden ist halt ein wenig über das eigentliche Ziel hinausgeschossen.
> 
> Die Hausfrau, die sich ein großes Küchenmesser im Supermarkt kauft, das nicht eingeschweißt oder sonst irgendwie gegen einen Zugriff gesichert ist, verstößt eben gegen das WaffG.



Ich wäre da vorsichtig. In diesem Thread wimmelt es nur so von voreauseilendem Gehorsam. Ein Filetiermesser, egal wie lang, beim Angeln mitzuführen ist legal! Dass das abgeschlossen sein muss etc. ist Schwachsinn. Das gilt nur für Waffen! Und Euer Angelmesser ist eben KEINE Waffe, weil es dafür nicht bestimmt ist. Es darf nur nicht OHNE vernünftigen Grund getragen werden. Wenn ihr aber zum Angeln geht und ein 20 cm Filetiermesser am Gürtel habt, ist das legal.

--> meine Meinung und mehr Gedanken mach ich mir dazu auch nicht, ich habe am Fluss noch nie einen Grünen gesehen. Nur die Blaun vom Wasserschutz. Und die machen eher Ärger wenn man KEIN Messer dabei hätte. Denn das muss man schließlich als Angler hier in SA.


----------



## fischbär (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



KarlK schrieb:


> Das mit dem Pfefferspray ist auch interessant, und ist eine dieser echt blöden Grauzonen.
> Einerseits darfst du es eigentlich nur gegen wilde Tiere einsetzen und andererseits ist in einer Notwehrsituation jedes verhältnismäßige Mittel recht um schaden am eigenen Leib zu verhindern rechtens, ne typische Situation von Frag 10 Juristen, erhalte 12 Meinungen.
> 
> Grüße




Eigentlich nicht. Die Rechtslage ist eindeutig. Du darfst es mitführen um Hunde abzuwehren. Wenn Dich stattdessen ein Räuber angreift, und Du hast nichts anderes dabei, hat er eben Pech gehabt.
Übrigens nicht nur bei körperlichen Schäden. Alle wertvollen Güter können verteidigt werden.
Um den Unterschied nochmal klar zu machen: Geht Ihr zum Ex Eurer Schnitte und wollt Ihn zur Rede stellen wegen irgendwas und Ihr nehmt Pfefferspray mit falls er ausfällig wird, ist das illegal. Hat er aber einen großen bösen Hund, ist es legal.
Genau wie bei Messern. Schreibt der Hersteller Killerdolch draußen drauf, ist es eine Waffe. Schreibt er Angelmesser drauf ist es u.U. legal.


----------



## ronram (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig. In diesem Thread wimmelt es nur so von voreauseilendem Gehorsam. Ein Filetiermesser, egal wie lang, beim Angeln mitzuführen ist legal! Dass das abgeschlossen sein muss etc. ist Schwachsinn. Das gilt nur für Waffen! Und Euer Angelmesser ist eben KEINE Waffe, weil es dafür nicht bestimmt ist. Es darf nur nicht OHNE vernünftigen Grund getragen werden. Wenn ihr aber zum Angeln geht und ein 20 cm Filetiermesser am Gürtel habt, ist das legal.
> 
> --> meine Meinung und mehr Gedanken mach ich mir dazu auch nicht, ich habe am Fluss noch nie einen Grünen gesehen. Nur die Blaun vom Wasserschutz. Und die machen eher Ärger wenn man KEIN Messer dabei hätte. Denn das muss man schließlich als Angler hier in SA.


Wer hat denn behauptet, dass ein Filetiermesser nicht beim Angeln mitgeführt werden darf und es abgeschlossen sein muss? :0
Das 20cm Filetiermesser erfüllt doch einen sozial-adäquaten Zweck. 

Außerhalb des Angelns darf es, wenn länger als 12 cm, nicht mitgeführt werden.
Wie du das "Mitführen" vermeidest, ob durch eine Tasche mit Schloss oder was anderes ist ja dir überlassen. Ein Schloss fordert das WaffG ja nicht bei Nicht-Waffen. Eine gut gefüllte Tasche mit dem Messer auf dem Taschenboden könnte schon ausreichen.
Aber noch einmal: Selbst in der Jackentasche wird es niemanden jucken. Wie oft wird man als Angler denn bitte vor oder nach dem Angeln durchsucht? :-D Jackentasche ist zwar Mitführen, aber wer überprüft es denn? Bzw. wie sollte das den überhaupt überprüft werden? Eine Durchsuchung durch einen Polizisten wäre unverhältnismäßig, solange man ihm nicht erzählt, was man bei sich hat. Und selbst wenn, da der §42 a ja Ermessenspielraum schafft, kann der sozial-adäquate Zweck (Angeln) ja schon in dem Moment Beginnen, in dem man zum Angeln geht/fährt. Man kann ja auch an einen netten Beamten geraten.

Alles halb so wild, wenn man weiß was, wie, wo und wann. 
 Nur das erfährt man halt nicht beim Discounter. Aber Google auf dem Smartphone reicht ja schon aus.


----------



## ronram (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



fischbär schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Die Rechtslage ist eindeutig. Du darfst es mitführen um Hunde abzuwehren. Wenn Dich stattdessen ein Räuber angreift, und Du hast nichts anderes dabei, hat er eben Pech gehabt.
> Übrigens nicht nur bei körperlichen Schäden. Alle wertvollen Güter können verteidigt werden.
> Um den Unterschied nochmal klar zu machen: Geht Ihr zum Ex Eurer Schnitte und wollt Ihn zur Rede stellen wegen irgendwas und Ihr nehmt Pfefferspray mit falls er ausfällig wird, ist das illegal. Hat er aber einen großen bösen Hund, ist es legal.
> Genau wie bei Messern. Schreibt der Hersteller Killerdolch draußen drauf, ist es eine Waffe. Schreibt er Angelmesser drauf ist es u.U. legal.




Das hier könnte auch sehr interessant sein:
http://www.bka.de/nn_205630/SharedD...File.pdf/081107FbZ50Reizstoffspruehgeraet.pdf

Die waffenrechtliche Einstufung eines Tierabwehrsprays, was ich schon häufiger im Handel gesehen habe.


----------



## Wollebre (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*



ronram schrieb:


> Das hier könnte auch sehr interessant sein:
> http://www.bka.de/nn_205630/SharedD...File.pdf/081107FbZ50Reizstoffspruehgeraet.pdf
> 
> Die waffenrechtliche Einstufung eines Tierabwehrsprays, was ich schon häufiger im Handel gesehen habe.




Sicherlich nicht interessasnt. *Der Bescheid ist von* *2008*!

Der Hersteller wird sicherlich fristgemäß Einspruch eingelegt und die Beschriftung geändert haben was einfachste Übung ist. Womit bei der nächsten Prüfung festgestellt wurde das es nicht unter das Waffengesezt fällt. Genau darum es es jetzt frei verkäuflich.

                                  Aber hier geht es nur um MESSER!

Kannst ja mal in ruhiger Minute recherchieren wie es mit dem Besitz und Führen von Pfeffer/CS Spray im europäischen Ausland bestellt ist.


----------



## ronram (24. August 2015)

*AW: Europäische Vorschriften beim Führen und Transport von Messer*

Hallo,

Antragssteller war eine Staatsanwaltschaft und ein LKA. 
Das Tierabwehrspray wurde als waffenrechtlich nicht relevant eingestuft, da ergibt es keinen Sinn, wenn der Hersteller dagegen Widerspruch einlegt.
Der Hersteller muss überhaupt gar nichts verändern, weil eben die Waffeneigenschaft eindeutig verneint wurde.
Außerdem gibt es das Spray *heutzutage* im Handel zu kaufen, mit genau dieser Beschriftung.
#h

"Aber hier geht es nur um MESSER!"
Stimmt, deshalb höre ich mit dem OT jetzt auch auf |wavey:.


----------

